
Verizon reaches tentative agreement to lower price of Yahoo deal: Bloomberg - rshm
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-yahoo-m-a-verizon-idUSKBN15U21R?il=0
======
rshm
[https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-02-15/verizon-r...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-02-15/verizon-
reduces-yahoo-deal-price-by-250-million-in-revised-deal)

